# Questions regarding the 4410...



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Whilst dreaming of being able to justify/afford such an excusite piece of equipment I realized something about this machine. I was looking through all the specs on a ll the 4000 ten series machines and realized that aside from the 4710. the 4410 has the most torque at something like 81 ft lbs.? Is this a misprint? 
As I understand it, it is torque that gets work done, and should be an important number to keep in mind as well as rear PTO hp. Dose this mean its a more "capable" machine than say the 4510 and or the 4610???
My father in law has a 4610, and I cant believe that a 4410 would beable to out work that haus. FEL aside, (430 vs 460) how should someone who is looking into CUTs interpret that torque number and what does it mean in relation to the larger machines who dont boast as high as a torque rating?

Thanks for you help, and I am now open to taking donations for the JD CUT fund.

Respectfully-
Drew


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a misprint that John Deere is famous for. According to the operator's manual; the 4410 make 64.8 ft./lbs. of torqure at 2600 rpm. In a nutshell, about 10% more than the 4310.


Engine  

The 4610 is rated at 82 ft./lbs. 

4610


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Chief! that clears it up...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More than welcome! Glad to be of service.


----------

